# Technical analysis poll



## tech/a (28 May 2005)

I notice that discussion on this topic is very sparce so interested in how traders see it.Plus how many here actually feel it would/could enhance their trading.

Im hoping that we get some feedback from those who generally lurk without saying much.So I can get a feel for areas of interest in this method of trading.

If there are specifics Id appreciate some comment on this thread.

Whats would you like to discuss??
Is the format so far suitable?

tech


----------



## Milk Man (28 May 2005)

*Re: Technical analysis/Poll.*

input...
need iiiiinnnnnpppppuuuutttt...


----------



## RichKid (1 June 2005)

*Re: Technical analysis/Poll.*

Great thread tech, made me think. I was going to say I had a plan but really it's still being formulated, I'm trying to reduce the discretionary element of my trading, it'll come in time so I'm being cautious atm.


----------



## nhojmabon (8 June 2005)

*Re: Technical analysis/Poll.*

Come on people lets see more planning and it's quite nice to see people on these forums use technical analysis.


----------

